#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  Why do Thai people think rain water is dirty....

## crazynoonga

so I noticed ground water is not good or very tasty (mineral impurities...)...  no alpine spring water... 
but I noticed thai people do not collect rain water and don't like to drink it they also think its dirty.. and ive noticed some will insist you take a shower after getting rained on instantly.. 

when ive questioned this fear of rain they have or dislike of rain water.. they alway will say its dirty.. but have not more to say.

 anyone else notice this and what have been your observations.. 

some superstition or old wives tale or  something that has caused this...

----------


## Pragmatic

No it's not dirty. They believe that getting ones head wet in the rain will cause you to catch a cold. But it's okay to get ones head wet in a shower. They drink the rain water which they store in those big water jars you see dotted about. The well water is used for the land and only drank if put through an osmosis filter.

My missus told me the other day that when she was a little girl her mother wouldn't let her eat water-melon if she had a cold. It was/is believed it make your cold worse.

----------


## toddaniels

If indeed you've spent ANY time around the ever smiling yet, diminutive, indigenous natives of the glorious "Land 'O Thaiz", you'd notice the second it begins to sprinkle they will do anything to cover their heads from getting wet...

I've seen more thaiz than I can count wearing plastic 7/11 bags on their heads, holding soggy newspapers, and even seen a LOT of thai women wearing their purse on the top of their heads with the strap under their chin!

These people have a HUGE phobia for getting water on their heads, which is strange; because even Bangkok (with the fewest days of rain per year) has 100 days where it'll most likely rain. Oh just an FYI; Phuket has most rainy days per year at 175.  

The second thaiz get their heads wet by rain they'll shower as soon as they can.. They'll also "get sick" and start to take meds, although this is mostly psychosomatic NOT really that they're getting sick. They're just strange like that..

Anyway, that's all I got on it..

----------


## boloa

I've been collecting rainwater for year in the big concrete urns ( 2 last me a whole year ) I use it for drinking water,cooking and making Tea/Coffee.As long as they are cleaned every year, your collection equipment is clean and you wait for a good few days of rain to clean the roof off I've found it fine to drink.And so do most of the Thais in our Village  :Wink:

----------


## nigelandjan

Meanwhile back in the UK when we have the washing out on the line and it rains and then the wind blows and it dries again , all the washing has to go back into the washing machine to go through the process again.

Why ? I have asked in the past , but now give up

" Because its gonna get mownd  ( Google translate ) mould  ( apparently ) 

I always thought it had a beautiful fresh smell to it

----------


## koman

Rain water out of necessity falls through the air on the way down.  The air can and often is,  full of dirt of one kind or another, so the rain is contaminated on the way down.    It probably tastes better,  and is likely less contaminated than the ground water,  depending of where you live.  

  I'd be inclined to filter and treat drinking water from any source in Thailand because of the amount of air pollutants and general dumping of all kinds of shit into the waterways and on the land.   Even municipal supplies are suspect because although the water may be adequately treated at the purification plants, it's then often pumped through a delivery network of pipes that leave a lot to be desired....again depending on where you live.

----------


## Neverna

> but I noticed thai people do not collect rain water and don't like to drink it


Perhaps you have been mixing with the wrong Thais. Get about the country a bit more. Try rural villages. Some Thais certainly do collect rain water and drink it.

----------


## nigelandjan

Yes I would agree Kman and TBH weighing up the odds of what drinking water costs and the possible consequences of drinking polluted water , for me its a no brainer

----------


## boloa

My friend and his Thai wife live next door to a Temple/crematorium.She wont drink the rain water as she say's " It has ghost's in it " 

 :Smile:

----------


## koman

> My friend and his Thai wife live next door to a Temple/crematorium.She wont drink the rain water as she say's " It has ghost's in it "


Living downwind from a battery recycling plant or lead smelter would likely be much worse, but ghosts in your drinking water are not to be taken lightly either...... :Smile: 

There are plenty of people in rural villages storing and drinking rain water...although it's getting less common these days.    The problem with low levels of contamination from air pollutants is that they are probably not going to make anybody sick in the short term.   Some bad stuff can accumulate in the tissues from drinking water with low levels of toxic contamination,  over time.  This can cause serious diseases to materialize.    That's the main concern.  A lot of Thais in rural villages have had their lives shortened substantially, due to ingesting poisons of various kinds over long periods....in total ignorance of what they were taking into their bodies.     

A glaring example being the liver flukes caused by eating raw fish.   The flukes cause a breakdown of the liver and premature death.  Very widespread problem in rural areas,  until the medical establishment finally started a campaign to educate them about the dangers of eating one of their favorite dishes..... :Confused:

----------


## Pragmatic

> My friend and his Thai wife live next door to a Temple/crematorium.She wont drink the rain water as she say's " It has ghost's in it "


My daughter suffered from ear infections. It's taken years to cure the problem and my MiL genuinely wanted to find a pregnant woman to spit into our daughter's ear truely believing that would cure it. Bless her.

----------


## Troy

They happily collect and drink rainwater in our area. They don't touch the water that comes off the roof because it will be dirty but that's the only caveat I've heard of. They also like the taste of the water from the deep water well.

----------


## boloa

If you do a bit of Googling most sites will tell you rainwater is safe to drink. (  You don't want to drink rain water from hot radioactive sites, like Chernobyl or around Fukushima though  :Wink:  )
I have a few rules I keep to 
#1  Clean your urns /tanks every year.
#2  Wait until the rainy season is in full swing before you start collecting.
#3  What for at least 30 minutes of very heavy rain before you divert your your plumbing to your storage tanks,this allows for your roof and guttering to have a good flush through .

Then......free drinking water for the whole year .  :Smile:

----------


## Hans Mann

Most of the dams where the drinking water comes from are filled with catchment rainwater, yes.

----------


## Pragmatic

Not necessary. They could be natural springs ie ground water.

----------


## piwanoi

> If you do a bit of Googling most sites will tell you rainwater is safe to drink. (  You don't want to drink rain water from hot radioactive sites, like Chernobyl or around Fukushima though  )
> I have a few rules I keep to 
> #1  Clean your urns /tanks every year.
> #2  Wait until the rainy season is in full swing before you start collecting.
> #3  What for at least 30 minutes of very heavy rain before you divert your your plumbing to your storage tanks,this allows for your roof and guttering to have a good flush through .
> 
> Then......free drinking water for the whole year .


  How do you stop the sparrows and Mynahs from crapping on your roof which is then washed into the gutterings and then into your water butts? :Smile:

----------


## Hans Mann

^^Ya mean rain doesn't fall into those, yes?

----------


## piwanoi

> Most of the dams where the drinking water comes from are filled with catchment rainwater, yes.


  The dam were I used to live which provided the whole village with water  was often used by  water buffalo and cows  to piss and shit in, plus they used the slopeing concrete side  as a pickup and motorbike washing  area , at about 12 baht (delivered) for a large 20 litre bottle  I would think its somewhat risky to drink water from the tap or rain butt here in Thailand especially when treated water can be bought for peanuts  :Smile: .

----------


## toslti

My former landlord in Patong had my house fitted with full gutters leading to a down pipe which led to a tank where it joined the other 3 tanks in passing through the filter system and thence into the water used for showers etc. Yes, he was Thai.

----------


## boloa

> Originally Posted by boloa
> 
> 
> If you do a bit of Googling most sites will tell you rainwater is safe to drink. (  You don't want to drink rain water from hot radioactive sites, like Chernobyl or around Fukushima though  )
> I have a few rules I keep to 
> #1  Clean your urns /tanks every year.
> #2  Wait until the rainy season is in full swing before you start collecting.
> #3  What for at least 30 minutes of very heavy rain before you divert your your plumbing to your storage tanks,this allows for your roof and guttering to have a good flush through .
> 
> ...


Thats why you wait for 30 minutes for the heavy rain to clean the roof and give the guttering a good flushing . :Wink:

----------


## thaimeme

> so I noticed ground water is not good or very tasty (mineral impurities...)... no alpine spring water... 
> but I noticed thai people do not collect rain water and don't like to drink it they also think its dirty.. and ive noticed some will insist you take a shower after getting rained on instantly.. 
> 
> when ive questioned this fear of rain they have or dislike of rain water.. they alway will say its dirty.. but have not more to say.
> 
> anyone else notice this and what have been your observations.. 
> 
> some superstition or old wives tale or something that has caused this...


I'm guessing that your experience and exposure is highly limited [like many here], yes....??

----------


## piwanoi

> Originally Posted by piwanoi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by boloa
> ...


  Really ? so after 12 months you do not have to clean about an inch of sediment /shit from the bottom of your rain butt before the next rainy season?which you BTW have already admitted too  :Smile:

----------


## thaimeme

Known scores and scores of folks that have been taking cycled rain for generations without ill effects....

----------


## Pragmatic

> Originally Posted by crazynoonga
> 
> 
> so I noticed ground water is not good or very tasty (mineral impurities...)... no alpine spring water... 
> but I noticed thai people do not collect rain water and don't like to drink it they also think its dirty.. and ive noticed some will insist you take a shower after getting rained on instantly.. 
> 
> when ive questioned this fear of rain they have or dislike of rain water.. they alway will say its dirty.. but have not more to say.
> 
> anyone else notice this and what have been your observations.. 
> ...


Jeff, you're being a little hard on others that started learning after yourself.

----------


## piwanoi

> Known scores and scores of folks that have been taking cycled rain for generations without ill effects....


  Quite true, millions of Thai's on Motorcycles turn right on the wrong side of the road or ride without lights at night  or overtake on the brow of hill were its totally impossible to see whats coming on the right  side of the road and are still alive today , just what does that prove? does it make it right   :rofl:

----------


## Pragmatic

Is this thread still on topic?  :Smile:

----------


## Troy

> How do you stop the sparrows and Mynahs from crapping on your roof which is then washed into the gutterings and then into your water butts?


By eating them before they get the chance to crap!

----------


## piwanoi

> Is this thread still on topic?


  Hey Mick seriously, have you ever known a thread that has? :rofl:

----------


## Pragmatic

That's a tough one Pi.  :Confused:

----------


## piwanoi

Mick , The whole point is Many Thai's can drink water that is nothing less than mildly polluted sewerage and survive , they can also ride or drive their chosen mode of transport like they are on a Kamikaze mission for decades and come out unscathed , tell me just what does it prove? fuck all is the answer  :Smile:

----------


## boloa

The wife always washes her hair in rain water,she says "its makes her hair really soft,manageable and soft to the touch "

I replied " why don't you wash your old Brillo pad of a  **** in it then ! "  :Smile:

----------


## Pragmatic

> tell me just what does it prove?


We,  farang, are mommy coddled?

----------


## thaimeme

> Originally Posted by piwanoi
> 
> tell me just what does it prove?
> 
> 
> We, farang, are mommy coddled?


Yep.
Conditioned.

Pussified.

----------


## Loy Toy

Piss and shit and chemicals they spray on their farms will scare anyone.

If I was a Thai I would be scared of anything that was fluid that could contaminate the system that we all know is shite and created by corruption and greed.

----------


## Pragmatic

> If I was a Thai I would be scared


To be 'scared' you have to be educated. Reason why the rich can't afford the poor to be equal. Educationally.

----------


## Loy Toy

> To be 'scared' you have to be educated.


A simple test kit can make you educated.

----------


## Pragmatic

But you have to be educated to understand it. They don't teach kids out in the villages that over indulgence of chemicals cause harm to whatever. All they know is what they see their elders doing. So it must be correct. Thais don't question.

Edit:- Are we still on topic?

----------


## wackyjacky

> Originally Posted by boloa
> 
> My friend and his Thai wife live next door to a Temple/crematorium.She wont drink the rain water as she say's " It has ghost's in it "
> 
> 
> My daughter suffered from ear infections. It's taken years to cure the problem and my MiL genuinely wanted to find a pregnant woman to spit into our daughter's ear truely believing that would cure it. Bless her.


Westerners do stranger things and they work - like taking earwax from a healthy ear & putting it in the infected one. Urine is also used as a home medicine cure.

----------


## Troy

> Piss and shit and chemicals they spray on their farms will scare anyone.
> 
> If I was a Thai I would be scared of anything that was fluid that could contaminate the system that we all know is shite and created by corruption and greed.


I think you'll find most rural Thais are...They certainly don't trust out of season or non local grown market proďuce. Even the veg they buy is washed thoroughly, which they didn't used to do.

I was told it's a bit like spotting a ladyboy; if it looks too good to be true, don't touch...

----------


## Dapper

I reckon it's because they see all the roundup and other chemical shit that's spread all over the country due to farming, understand that the ground water mixes with these chemicals then evaporates and rains back down on them.

Acid Rain might be the right name for (even if not technically accurate) name of what they fear.

----------


## pompeysbroke

> Thai's can drink water that is nothing less than mildly polluted sewerage and survive


Mildly polluted intakes have a cleansing effect on Thais. Dilutes the intrinsically heavy pollution already there inside. Works like a vaccination.

----------


## boloa

> But you have to be educated to understand it. They don't teach kids out in the villages that over indulgence of chemicals cause harm to whatever. All they know is what they see their elders doing. So it must be correct. Thais don't question.


I won't eat local freshwater fish caught out in the rice field ( or fresh water fish from anywhere to be honest ) and when I tried to explain to the wife about chemicals and pesticides put on the land and how it filters down the food chain she replied " no problem,cooking kills all the the bacteria"  :Smile:

----------


## Pragmatic

> Even the veg they buy is washed thoroughly, which they didn't used to do.


And what do they wash them in? Water that has no proof of being free of contamination.

----------


## thaimeme

> Originally Posted by Loy Toy
> 
> 
> Piss and shit and chemicals they spray on their farms will scare anyone.
> 
> If I was a Thai I would be scared of anything that was fluid that could contaminate the system that we all know is shite and created by corruption and greed.
> 
> 
> I think you'll find most rural Thais are...They certainly don't trust out of season or non local grown market proďuce.


Yep. More commonplace than not.

Those whom talk as if they know the peasantry lifestyles, almost always have very little experience with this setting.

----------


## Pragmatic

> Acid Rain might be the right name for (even if not technically accurate) name of what they fear.


Acid rain? You really think a rural Thai knows about acid rain?



> I won't eat local freshwater fish caught out in the rice field ( or fresh water fish from anywhere to be honest )


Me neither.

----------


## Dapper

> Acid rain? You really think a rural Thai knows about acid rain?


No, I'm using the term so you understand the concept.

----------


## boloa

Rain water is naturally acidic but not as acidic as say Fresh Orange Juicy   :Smile:

----------


## Troy

The freshwater fish we catch are put in a large bowl of water for the day, with the water changed a couple of times....That's the way i was taught by the locals and it seems okay. I still gut the fish I cook but then I'm a farang pussie....

----------


## BaitongBoy

> Urine is also used as a home medicine cure.


Dr Earl swore by it ...Drank a few cups every day...I hope he's okay, as he's left this channel...

Pompous wants to drink my piss...Strange fck, he is...

I think they're more worried about ghosts, like someone mentioned here...Funny though, because water is used to chase them away, na?...

----------


## boloa

> Originally Posted by boloa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by piwanoi
> ...


I never said there was an inch of sediment/shit in the bottom of the urns,just that I clean them yearly ( but there is a thin layer of sediment  :Smile:  ) . My old Mum back in the UK always used a carbon filter jug for tap water to make tea/coffee or for water just to drink.If you was to see the sludge that builds up in those filters in a month you would never drink the tap water and that's from a country that come in at number 7 in the worlds cleanest tap water poll. ( This is worth a read  :Wink:  Tap Water Content - chemicals and contaminants in water  )

I'm quiet happy drinking rain water thank-you very much  :Smile:

----------


## thaimeme

> The freshwater fish we catch are put in a large bowl of water for the day, with the water changed a couple of times....That's the way i was taught by the locals and it seems okay.


That does seem to be a common practice, yet not always necessary.
I believe some become overly concerned through stories and myths as it applies to the safety of consuming local fresh water marine life.

----------


## thailazer

Bird droppings on the roof give collected rain water a high calcium content.

----------


## piwanoi

> Originally Posted by Troy
> 
> 
> The freshwater fish we catch are put in a large bowl of water for the day, with the water changed a couple of times....That's the way i was taught by the locals and it seems okay.
> 
> 
> That does seem to be a common practice, yet not always necessary.
> I believe some become overly concerned through stories and myths as it applies to the safety of consuming local fresh water marine life.


  Fresh water Marine life? I always thought that Marine life lived in the sea . :Smile:

----------


## boloa

I know we are getting off topic but the PDF file on Rainwater Harvesting from the WHO is well worth a read if anyone is want to harvest rainwater for themselves  :Smile: 

WHO | Rainwater harvesting

----------


## Troy

> Originally Posted by Troy
> 
> 
> The freshwater fish we catch are put in a large bowl of water for the day, with the water changed a couple of times....That's the way i was taught by the locals and it seems okay.
> 
> 
> That does seem to be a common practice, yet not always necessary.
> I believe some become overly concerned through stories and myths as it applies to the safety of consuming local fresh water marine life.


I think the primary reason is to clear the gut although it could simply be that Thais like their food to be fresh (alive) right up to cooking, which is no bad thing  considering the climate.

----------


## stroller

> so I noticed ground water is not good or very tasty (mineral impurities...)...  no alpine spring water... 
> but I noticed thai people do not collect rain water and don't like to drink it they also think its dirty.. and ive noticed some will insist you take a shower after getting rained on instantly.. 
> 
> when ive questioned this fear of rain they have or dislike of rain water.. they alway will say its dirty.. but have not more to say.
> 
>  anyone else notice this and what have been your observations.. 
> 
> some superstition or old wives tale or  something that has caused this...


They don't like to get wet in the rain when going about their business - just like everybody else on the planet.

As for 'dirty' - no. I wonder where in Thailand you are? In most parts, including the North where I reside, rain water is collected as drinking water. We also have a communal well in the village, but the water is not safe to consume without boiling it first.

----------


## patsycat

> The wife always washes her hair in rain water,she says "its makes her hair really soft,manageable and soft to the touch "
> 
> I replied " why don't you wash your old Brillo pad of a  **** in it then ! "


It is true!!  Here, in Europe, i often collect rainwater to rinse my hair.  And it does make it softer.  And sometimes when there is a mother of a thunderstorm i go out and stand in it and i swear it makes my hair feel cleaner.  It gets rid of all the crap that shampoo leaves in your hair, especially long hair.

See, old wives tales do cross continents!!  And they sometimes work.

----------


## boloa

> Originally Posted by boloa
> 
> 
> The wife always washes her hair in rain water,she says "its makes her hair really soft,manageable and soft to the touch "
> 
> I replied " why don't you wash your old Brillo pad of a  **** in it then ! " 
> 
> 
> It is true!!  Here, in Europe, i often collect rainwater to rinse my hair.  And it does make it softer.  And sometimes when there is a mother of a thunderstorm i go out and stand in it and i swear it makes my hair feel cleaner.  It gets rid of all the crap that shampoo leaves in your hair, especially long hair.
> ...


Yes.....my wife washes her hair all time in rainwater 

The second part of my post was obviously just a silly male Chauvinistic joke patsycat

----------


## patsycat

I did get that!!  I would never go out in a thunderstorm and reveal my lady parts to the rain.

----------


## can123

> I did get that!!  I would never go out in a thunderstorm and reveal my lady parts to the rain.


I am sure that the dear people in your Canton will be greatly relieved to learn of this statement.

----------


## stroller

> Originally Posted by patsycat
> 
> 
> I did get that!!  I would never go out in a thunderstorm and reveal my lady parts to the rain.
> 
> 
> I am sure that the dear people in your Canton will be greatly relieved to learn of this statement.


But has she told the truth?

----------


## koman

Rainwater is very good for washing your hair.  Good for washing cloths too.   It's very "soft" water, free off dissolved salts, calcium and stuff.   It won't gum up your tubes or the inside of your kettle either..... :Smile:

----------


## ltnt

Around here these days the rainwater if any does accidentally fall is full of soot and one may turn a nice black color when rain dancing...

I don't really know if my neighbors collect rainwater or drink it.  All of them I see buy the 5 gallon plastic bottled water from what I have seen.  they use well water for bathing and utility water resources.  We have a central water supply, (a natural lake) filled by underground springs year round.  Quite large and never seems to go down even during the hottest seasons.
Locals refuse or say they don't use this water as its contaminated.  My wife happens to side with the locals and wants me to shift from its use to our well water.

I've been using the natural spring water for two years now for showers, clothes washing and utility water uses.  No problem.

If I switch to well water I figure I will be using filtered septic, farm chemicals and other bio-hazard contaminated water.  So far I've been able to hold off the wife's use of the well water...never ever considered the use of rain water for anything but utility water if any...We use bottled water usually from Big C for drinking and cooking.  We also wash all vegetables and rice in this bottled water.  BIL grows a section of rice without using chemicals and we get a bag of his stuff ordinarily.

Many here will not eat store bought fish, chicken or pig due to their fear of contamination...yet they'll consume fish from local ponds...eh?  Wife eats everything under the sun.  Wonders why she has stomach problems...no use telling her the obvious as she knows why but still eats the crap...me not a chance..I'm vegetarian and have the all covering excuse for refusal of all foods consumed or offered by Thais... :Smile:   I do drink water when offer by them however...source unknown...whats a little dirt and chemicals going to do to me anyway...I need a good flushing out now and then.

----------


## runker

I think there is a company the the US that collects rain water and sell it as Sky Juice.

----------


## Ningi

Funny I always thought that namfun was the only source of drinking water in villages north east of Ubon in the early 60,s,but at that time I was a 20 yearold whitekneed innocent :Smile: in 65 the camp swimming pool was opened ,after three months we had a drought, the only source of drinking water for the camp was the Pool!! Hence the saying Don't pee in the pool and I wont swim in your toilet :rofl:

----------


## baldrick

> I think there is a company the the US that collects rain water and sell it as Sky Juice.


the rain in FNQ is exported - it is beautiful water

Far North Queensland water exporters have high hopes for Asian switch | Business News | Business and Finance News | | Cairns Post

----------


## David48atTD

Back on topic in answering the Opening Post.

My understanding is that Thai people believe that getting rained on (head wet) will lead to sickness.


Do Thai people drink rainwater? ... the answer is yes, some do, no, some don't.

At the Farm where I live when in Thailand, neither of the Farm Parents drink the water.  The mother buys her's from TESCO in 1 or 2 litre bottles.

The Father buys his bottled water in nondescript 5/10 litre containers and believes it has some 'secret properities' and doesn't share it around.


The rest of us, 5 adults and an equal number of sprogs drink the rain water.

Heaps of concrete and earthenware jars align the side of the houses.
We wait till after the first hour or two of a decent rainstorm then someone, who drew the short straw goes out and moves the flexible pipe form the gutter into the most empty Jar.

Then we leave it settle for some months before drinking it.

If it's the first rains of the season, we usually wait till a few good showers as we have charcoal makers adjoining us and they do soot up the roof a little.

After it's taken from the Jars we run it through a charcoal filter, which is a redundant process really because, in the better then 5 years I've lived here, the filter has never been changed, rinsed a few times when the drip becomes slow, but never changed.

Not my house, my opinion is not taken into account, and it's been voiced more then once.

I've never been sick from the water and I drink gallons of it a week.
.

----------


## Pragmatic

I've been walking my dogs over the same rice fields for 10 years. At a certain dam on the way home my dogs jump in for a swim. Now I know this dam is the water supply to this house and I believed they filtered it before drinking so I always assumed 'no problem'. I assumed wrong.
Last week they kicked up about my dogs, claiming they'd disturbed the mud on the bottom and it'd take weeks for the water to come clear. Now as I said this dam is in the rice fields. It's open for birds, rats, mosquito's frogs etc to shit and piss in. And it's open to all kinds of chemical sprays and yet they drink this without filtering it. But because my dogs went swimming in it it becomes undrinkable. Never a complaint before over the 10 years  :Confused:  These people are idiots.

----------


## piwanoi

> I've been walking my dogs over the same rice fields for 10 years. At a certain dam on the way home my dogs jump in for a swim. Now I know this dam is the water supply to this house and I believed they filtered it before drinking so I always assumed 'no problem'. I assumed wrong.
> Last week they kicked up about my dogs, claiming they'd disturbed the mud on the bottom and it'd take weeks for the water to come clear. Now as I said this dam is in the rice fields. It's open for birds, rats, mosquito's frogs etc to shit and piss in. And it's open to all kinds of chemical sprays and yet they drink this without filtering it. But because my dogs went swimming in it it becomes undrinkable. Never a complaint before over the 10 years  These people are idiots.


  There is a fair sized lake near to me which is the village water supply  (We have a  bore so no problems  )  ,I have truly lost count of the times I have seen cows and water buffalo's wading in for a drink whilst pissing and shitting in it at the same time .

----------


## piwanoi

Passing the same lake this morning on my Mountain bike the water is now the colour of oxtail soup ,thanks to the excessive heavy rain we had 2 nights ago which swilled all the low  clay banking back into the village drinking water , maybe that's OK as it will be regarded as an act of Buddha , just like the 1 pickup 2 motorbike severe  pile up  I witnessed on Sun night at the cross roads just up the road from our house .

----------


## Jesus Jones

I'd be very reluctant to collect rain water from the roof as the material is is made from could be of concern, not to mention the bird crap.  However, if you can create a catchment via non plastic material such as SS, then rain water would be fine.  I would still filter it though.

----------


## OhOh

> could contaminate the system that we all know is shite and created by corruption and greed.


Plenty of civilised countries water supply companies engage in similar corruption, greed and supplying contaminated water totheir paying customers.





> These people are idiots.


That's a little harsh on us all.

----------


## Nutznbolts

I guess those who are, quite correctly, pointing out that all kinds of critters shit in the drinking water are also aware that pure water is poisonous. 


Potable water (*water* safe enough for drinking and food preparation) can have:
_A2W (according to Wikipedia) this is the EU standard._
Acrylamide 0.10 μg/lAntimony 5.0 μg/lArsenic 10 μg/lBenzene 1.0 μg/lBenzo(a)pyrene      0.010 μg/lBoron 1.0 mg/lBromate 10 μg/lCadmium 5.0 μg/lChromium 50 μg/lCopper 2.0 mg/lCyanide 50 μg/l1,2-dichloroethane      3.0 μg/lEpichlorohydrin      0.10 μg/lFluoride 1.5 mg/lLead 10 μg/lMercury 1.0      μg/lNickel 20 μg/lNitrate 50 mg/lNitrite 0.50 mg/lPesticides 0.10 μg/lPesticides - Total 0.50 μg/lPolycyclic      aromatic hydrocarbons 0.10 μg/l Sum of concentrations of      specified compounds;Selenium 10 μg/lTetrachloroethene      and Trichloroethene      10 μg/l Sum of concentrations of specified parametersTrihalomethanes       Total 100 μg/l Sum of concentrations of specified compoundsVinyl chloride      0.50 μg/lRemember, the poison is in the dose

Jesus Jones _wrote: I'd be very reluctant to collect rain water from the roof as the material its made from could be of concern, not to mention the bird crap. However, if you can create a catchment via non plastic material such as SS, then rain water would be fine. I would still filter it though._

Within reason I dont agree. If reasonably clean and flushed as advised before then any manufactured roofing material, painted or bare, or plastic sheet is OK. For sure be prudent and use a decent filter system. 


If you are plastiphobe I hope you dont use any of the commercial drinking water available, well, anywhere really. 
With very few exceptions all bottled water is produced by reverse osmosis which typically starts with a sand filter, then one or more filters with *plastic* elements and the RO process is filtering, under high pressure, through polyamide (*plastic*) membranes. The membrane housings and most piping used in the plant is also *plastic*, the product is distributed in* plastic* containers and often drunk through plastic straws.   All without harm and undeniably better than any other known process.

_A2W_
_ Membranes used in reverse osmosis are, in general, made out of_ _polyamide__, chosen primarily for its permeability to water and relative impermeability to various dissolved impurities including salt ions and other small molecules that cannot be filtered._

Other examples of osmosis plastics are medical dialysis and Goretex fabrics for spacesuits and my waterproof shoes. 
All plastics!! Plastics are shit hot!! Go plastics!! 

I need to go and have a drink of water.

----------


## thaimeme

Need to make sure that your posts are written in a readable font colour...

----------


## Happy Dave

Back home in Queensland we lived in the country   and had 2x5000 gal tanks to catch all the rainwater off the roof. This we used for drinking water, however i ran it through a bank of 3 different filters before the tap . One would be surprised at the sediment collected in these filters which i changed on a regular basis. I will do the same again here  in Thailand as the water  will be plentiful. I just cannot 'get my head around' how all the rain water here runs off gutter less roofs straight into the ground. Such a waste.

----------


## Happy Dave

> I'd be very reluctant to collect rain water from the roof as the material is is made from could be of concern, not to mention the bird crap.  However, if you can create a catchment via non plastic material such as SS, then rain water would be fine.  I would still filter it though.


You do not know a lot about collecting rain water do you.
First,  there are water tanks made of a special plastic for drinking water !
Second, yes one is able to install rainwater filters quite easily. Back in Queensland i did it for 30 years and the set up is still in use.  Why all the rain water is run into the ground here and lost, beats me ! Despite the amount of rain water that comes down here on Samui, it will not be long before everyone is crying " we won't have enough water left soon"   it happens every year.   :deadhorsebig:

----------


## thaimeme

> Originally Posted by Jesus Jones
> 
> 
> I'd be very reluctant to collect rain water from the roof as the material is is made from could be of concern, not to mention the bird crap. However, if you can create a catchment via non plastic material such as SS, then rain water would be fine. I would still filter it though.
> 
> 
> You do not know a lot about collecting rain water do you.


Most Farang don't.
Yet, will continue to proclaim that they're the experts [on everything].

----------


## Dragonfly94

my mrs is an expert on the wind, she says that when it blows it means somebody is going to die, and they do! Amazing how wise Thais can be  :Smile:

----------


## thaimeme

> my mrs is an expert on the wind, she says that when it blows it means somebody is going to die, and they do! Amazing how wise Thais can be


Secrets of the ancients.

----------


## Dapper

:rofl:

----------


## forreachingme

Why do you think Thai Think ?!?

----------


## boloa

I've been collecting and drinking the rain water in our Village from our roof for over 10 years now and it hasn't done me any harm  :Smile:

----------


## thaimeme

> I've been collecting and drinking the rain water in our Village from our roof for over 10 years now and it hasn't done me any harm


Are those blackhead scars, A?

----------


## piwanoi

> Originally Posted by Jesus Jones
> 
> 
> I'd be very reluctant to collect rain water from the roof as the material is is made from could be of concern, not to mention the bird crap.  However, if you can create a catchment via non plastic material such as SS, then rain water would be fine.  I would still filter it though.
> 
> 
> You do not know a lot about collecting rain water do you.
> First,  there are water tanks made of a special plastic for drinking water !
> Second, yes one is able to install rainwater filters quite easily. Back in Queensland i did it for 30 years and the set up is still in use.  Why all the rain water is run into the ground here and lost, beats me ! Despite the amount of rain water that comes down here on Samui, it will not be long before everyone is crying " we won't have enough water left soon"   it happens every year.


  Glad to read there are no ill effects from drinking rain water  :Smile:

----------


## kmart

Amazing how the sick notes start at the first sign of rain or cool weather here. Queuing around the block from the local quack's surgery.  :Smile:

----------


## hallelujah

> Originally Posted by Happy Dave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Jesus Jones
> ...


Is that what you tell yourself while you're meditating under a tree, eating chicken feet, or wiping your arse with your hand?

----------


## crepitas

Methinks perhaps collected rainwater is safer and mostly less polluted than groundwater.

We drink and the wife washes her undies and hair in rainwater from roof runoff collected in buckets and bowls;also fill water bottle for our water cooler..filter out _lumps_ with rag coffee filter. In dry season we drink our unfiltered well water..water shed is on our land on mountain side.

Think more likely to get _infected_ with nasties from traveling on public transport.

Oh and mum always said 'don't get your feet wet ..you'll catch your death'.

----------


## crepitas

^^^^
Should add perhaps that during dry season the well water gets a bit cloudy so I chuck a handful of crushed alum into the holding tank to clarify...said to be an antibiotic also.

----------


## Lost Farlang

Many believe you get viruses from rain drops, go figure.

----------


## David48atTD

Thai is akin to what happens at the Thai Farm ...

----------


## cyrille

> Originally Posted by thaimeme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Happy Dave
> ...


Pretty sure he must use his keyboard.

----------


## DrB0b

> If indeed you've spent ANY time around the ever smiling yet, diminutive, indigenous natives of the glorious "Land 'O Thaiz", you'd notice the second it begins to sprinkle they will do anything to cover their heads from getting wet...
> 
> I've seen more thaiz than I can count wearing plastic 7/11 bags on their heads, holding soggy newspapers, and even seen a LOT of thai women wearing their purse on the top of their heads with the strap under their chin!
> 
> These people have a HUGE phobia for getting water on their heads, which is strange; because even Bangkok (with the fewest days of rain per year) has 100 days where it'll most likely rain. Oh just an FYI; Phuket has most rainy days per year at 175.  
> 
> The second thaiz get their heads wet by rain they'll shower as soon as they can.. They'll also "get sick" and start to take meds, although this is mostly psychosomatic NOT really that they're getting sick. They're just strange like that..
> 
> Anyway, that's all I got on it..


If they're driving they will speed their cars up to approx 800 kph leaving a trail of bodies and burning wreckage in a desperate urge to get home before the car gets wet.  I assume this is because at some time in the past Thai cars dissolved in the rain.

----------


## Gaazzaazz

We have 30,000 litre rainwater tank, 2m in ground, costing 30,000b and we love it. Water is always cool and just feels right. We have a first flush divert system but this year we failed to activate it before the first rains of the season and ended up with a smokey smell in the water.  Fires in the North result in massive smoke pollution for over a month and local burns make it worse.  Dumping a full tank of water and cleaning it out thoroughly did the job and we are back to water I happily drink from the tap.  As a bush Aussie we know that rainwater is always going to be ok as long as it is not exposed to light it.  People worry about bird excreta - frankly that is nothing.  Bird bugs dont hurt humans and anything exposed to the 35'C plus temps we have here will dry and be just dust in a day or 2.  

Almost every household septic has is an uncontained set of concrete rings.  yep ... it just seepsout at the bottom, yes there are black plastic tanks but they are no better - they never use an absorption trench in thailand.  Bacteria laden sewerage must find its way into the shallow bores that most people use.  Trusting bottled water is faith indeed.  We also have a 10,000 baht 3 stage purifier for drinking / cooking water.

----------


## Gaazzaazz

We have 30,000 litre rainwater tank, 2m in ground, costing 30,000b and we love it. Water is always cool and just feels right. We have a first flush divert system but this year we failed to activate it before the first rains of the season and ended up with a smokey smell in the water.  Fires in the North result in massive smoke pollution for over a month and local burns make it worse.  Dumping a full tank of water and cleaning it out thoroughly did the job and we are back to water I happily drink from the tap.  As a bush Aussie we know that rainwater is always going to be ok as long as it is not exposed to light it.  People worry about bird excreta - frankly that is nothing.  Bird bugs dont hurt humans and anything exposed to the 35'C plus temps we have here will dry and be just dust in a day or 2.  

Almost every household septic has is an uncontained set of concrete rings.  yep ... it just seepsout at the bottom, yes there are black plastic tanks but they are no better - they never use an absorption trench in thailand.  Bacteria laden sewerage must find its way into the shallow bores that most people use.  Trusting bottled water is faith indeed.  We also have a 10,000 baht 3 stage purifier for drinking / cooking water.

----------


## Maanaam

I was wandering back to the house after going for a smoke at the end of the soi. It started sprinkling and I didn't care. A neighbour, very concerned, asked why I am not afraid of getting sick when the rain falls on my head. I asked him, if the rain falls in a bucket, will you use that water to bath with?
The confusion on his face was comical.

----------


## Maanaam

every raindrop has an impurity in it. The clouds condense because of small particles.
This is why cloud seeding works.

----------


## Maanaam

> We have 30,000 litre rainwater tank, 2m in ground, costing 30,000b and we love it. Water is always cool and just feels right. We have a first flush divert system but this year we failed to activate it before the first rains of the season and ended up with a smokey smell in the water.  Fires in the North result in massive smoke pollution for over a month and local burns make it worse.  Dumping a full tank of water and cleaning it out thoroughly did the job and we are back to water I happily drink from the tap.  As a bush Aussie we know that rainwater is always going to be ok as long as it is not exposed to light it.  People worry about bird excreta - frankly that is nothing.  Bird bugs dont hurt humans and anything exposed to the 35'C plus temps we have here will dry and be just dust in a day or 2.  
> 
> Almost every household septic has is an uncontained set of concrete rings.  yep ... it just seepsout at the bottom, yes there are black plastic tanks but they are no better - they never use an absorption trench in thailand.  Bacteria laden sewerage must find its way into the shallow bores that most people use.  Trusting bottled water is faith indeed.  We also have a 10,000 baht 3 stage purifier for drinking / cooking water.


I designed a first-flush system that works automatically. There are a few around I since found out when I thought to patent it.
Essentially they are a ball cock that diverts the good water once the grey water has filled a vessel to a pre-determined level. The vessel then needs to drain.
Mine was a sponge, that once heavy with water, activated a lever. The nice thing about the sponge idea is that while it keeps raining, the heavy sponge maintains the good water flow to your tank, yet takes a while to dry out again. By the time it does dry out (closing water to your tank because it has now been counter-balanced as it is light weight once more) it's time for a first-flush again.

----------


## stroller

Cool.

Forgetting to divert the first water off the roof has been an ongoing issue for us.

----------


## Maanaam

When younger, I had a 500 gallon concrete tank for rainwater and it supplied all our drinking and washing needs (except during drought when we'd use a well for washing and save the tank just for drinking.
One day I had a look into the tank. Crystal clear as you'd expect, and there at the bottom was a drowned rat. Obviously fell in and couldn't get out. I rigged up a scoop on a long stick to get it out, but the moment I touched it, it disintegrated into a cloud of silt. Had been in there a long time! Must have pissed and shat a bit while swimming around, too. Couldn't do anything about it. So, we'd been drinking rat corpse water for months without knowing or having any ill effects.

----------


## David48atTD

Ever wonder how those heavy water jars are moved?

Get family, friends and relatives to help.

----------


## Wayne Kerr

> I designed a first-flush system that works automatically. There are a few around I since found out when I thought to patent it.


Was just thinking same thing as I plan out water system for the new Chateau Kerr





Most recently working in outer islands was drinking water from a solar still like this - best tasting water a man can find

----------


## Jesus Jones

> Originally Posted by Jesus Jones
> 
> 
> I'd be very reluctant to collect rain water from the roof as the material is is made from could be of concern, not to mention the bird crap.  However, if you can create a catchment via non plastic material such as SS, then rain water would be fine.  I would still filter it though.
> 
> 
> You do not know a lot about collecting rain water do you.
> First,  there are water tanks made of a special plastic for drinking water !
> Second, yes one is able to install rainwater filters quite easily. Back in Queensland i did it for 30 years and the set up is still in use.  Why all the rain water is run into the ground here and lost, beats me ! Despite the amount of rain water that comes down here on Samui, it will not be long before everyone is crying " we won't have enough water left soon"   it happens every year.


Nor do you smarty pants.  

The issue is not the rain, but the collection system.  Yes, you can filter rainwater of course, but it depends on the filtration system you use, and in particular what materials the rain has been gathered on, such as roofs.

Yes, there are special plastics, but if you're referring to BPA free which is great, over time, BPA can be as bad if not renewed regularly.

Along with my Berkey, I also have an EcoBlue which is an atmospheric water generator.  So, I bet I waste much less water than you do!

----------


## Jesus Jones

> Originally Posted by Happy Dave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Jesus Jones
> ...



Much more that you, that I am certain of.

----------


## TheDukeofNewcastle

> Much more than you, that I am certain of.


 ... but, but Jeff is master of all he knows. His knowledge is greater than the head of a pin on any subject. Many pin heads. Soooo much knowledge.
Jeff not farang, Jeff alien.

----------


## David48atTD

^^^^  Wayne ... great visuals there.

At the Farm our 'first flush' is 2 days of torrential rain to wash the roofs.

We have 2 charcoal makers within a couple hundred metres ... takes a bit to wash that crap off the roof.

----------


## Maanaam

> Originally Posted by Maanaam
> 
> I designed a first-flush system that works automatically. There are a few around I since found out when I thought to patent it.
> 
> 
> Was just thinking same thing as I plan out water system for the new Chateau Kerr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That second one was one of my ideas (plainly not original) and I think the best. My sponge counter-weight design was really just trying to be clever and would work, but this float-block is simpler and thus better.
Kerea mada dua na ka karakarawa. E so na tamata eke au sa via vucu.

----------


## Maanaam

> ^^^^  Wayne ... great visuals there.
> 
> At the Farm our 'first flush' is 2 days of torrential rain to wash the roofs.
> 
> We have 2 charcoal makers within a couple hundred metres ... takes a bit to wash that crap off the roof.


If charcoal is your perceived problem, then stop worrying. Charcoal is a filter for fine particles, and if you get charcoal dust in your water tank, I daresay it would be a good thing.....as long as you can flush the silt out once a year or so.

----------


## Loy Toy

I am still trying to work out why Thais need to open a window including the insect screen thinking that will achieve more air circulation.

 I point out the insect screen allows air to pass through it but no you must open both the sliding window and the screen to make things right. FIIK........

----------


## thaimeme

> I am still trying to work out why Thais need to open a window including the insect screen thinking that will achieve more air circulation.
> 
> I point out the insect screen allows air to pass through it but no you must open both the sliding window and the screen to make things right. FIIK........


 
Oriental barbarians.


If they could only be like us.

----------


## Maanaam

^ To be fair, the insect screen does inhibit maximum air flow.
But if you don't need max air flow, then of course keep it closed.

----------

